# GCCA Swap Meet



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

didn't anyone go to it this past sunday? i picked up some panda corys for my girlfriend and some Amphilophus Robertsoni and my dad got some angels, 6 neolamp. helianthus,a reverse trio of albino guppies(mom seen them had 2 have them), and 6 managuense all in all it was great, if our van was running we would have got some more tanks (to add 2 our 59 tanks lol) it was so good they're having another swap meet in april.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup we went, missed all the good deals as was dealing with preorders outside for the first 2hrs.


----------



## AquaGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry if this is a dumb question but where's it at?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

www.gcca.net


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i think i might have seen u osiris what kinda car do u drive?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i was standing infront of ur car with my girlfriend smokin


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol. hopefully by the next swap will have my new one. pontiac G6


----------

